# Am/G# Am/G Am/F# ?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

In this Boz Scaggs tune what does the chord name with a forward slash followed by a note or chord name mean? The only I sort of figured out was the *Am/G ,* actually an Am7 with an added G note on low E string

Song: Loan Me a Dime By: Boz Scaggs

[intro:] Dm Dm / E7#9 {keyboard only}

[solo: keyboards] {over verse chords}
Am Dm Am *Am/G# Am/G Am/F#* Dm
Dm Am *Am/G# Am/G Am/F#* F Dm
Am Dm Am E7#9

[solo: guitar] {over verse chords}
Am Dm Am *Am/G# Am/G Am/F#* Dm
Dm Am *Am/G# Am/G Am/F#* F Dm
Am Dm Am E7#9

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2015)

pretty much.

[video=youtube;-RTh5t8yEqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RTh5t8yEqI[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just watch that! I Googled further and figured them out. Some of theme are REALLY awkward. Especially when you have weak puny little girly man hands (said with an deep Austrian accent)


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

The note after the slash is to be added as the bass of the chord. The first one Am/G# is an A minor with a G# in the bass (which is an AmM7 : G# -A - C - E). The second one is a simple Am7 with the G in the bass : G - A - C - E). And the last one in an Am6 with the sixth, F#, in the bass : F# - A - C - E. You have a descending bass line that can be play like :
x x 6 5 5 5
x x 5 5 5 5
x x 4 5 5 5


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Slash chords, generally speaking, are chords with a different bass note than you would normally use. They're often, but not always, inversions.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

laristotle said:


> pretty much.
> 
> [video=youtube;-RTh5t8yEqI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RTh5t8yEqI[/video]


One of my all time Favorite tunes! A lot of Pain in this song. Drew Zing does a great Job on Dwayne's Lead solo.


----------

